

H-1B visa: imminent threat to innovation - rvivek
https://blog.hackerrank.com/h1-b-visa-cap-the-imminent-threat-to-us-tech-innovation/

======
dudul
There is no shortage of technical talent. This is a tale used by tech
companies to increase the H1B CAP and get access to more "supply" to keep tech
wages under control.

